# OTR Newbie trouble



## digikleuter (May 30, 2020)

Hey everyone!

I have set up OTR like it should.
Recorded a few tracks. Hit the MIX+STEMS button and the template does it's thing. Great!
Questions

When I now hit play, the Stems play, and the midi track plays. Is that double up? Do I need to mute the one or the other? 
I muted the rendered stems group, but then the midi wouldn't play anymore. So I unmuted the stems group (at the top, the whole thing a once). The sound of the midi tracks went in to overdrive. It was really loud, even distorted. I could not figure out where my input was so high. I only (in my experience) muted and unmuted the stems group track. Didn't even go to the mixer or anything...

On the side line: still not sure if I should go with key switches or different tracks... Did somebody got to the final chapter on that one?

Anyone any idea?
Regards,
Mario


----------



## storyteller (Jun 2, 2020)

Hey Mario - the template should mute the all of the stems within the STEM group except for STEM 23. That is where the master out is routed so that you can hear the audio. All other stems should be muted though and there should not be any playback duplication. Can you send me a screenshot of what the stems look like after your render? [email protected]

As for choosing between keyswitches or different midi or VST tracks, I wouldn't view it as an absolute decision. I have some libraries that I use keyswitches (like Century Strings), but then I enjoy having each midi track available for each articulation for a library like Berlin Woodwinds. Then for something like Spitfire Joby Burgess Percussion or Hans Zimmer Percussion, I like having those as individual articulations per VI-M track. It really will depend on how you choose to use each instrument.

Hope that helps! BTW - Glad to have you onboard with OTR!


----------



## MauroPantin (Jun 2, 2020)

I am using Reticulate for articulation switching in OTR. It takes a while to set up but it is a breeze to work with afterward.


----------



## digikleuter (Jun 3, 2020)

MauroPantin said:


> I am using Reticulate for articulation switching in OTR. It takes a while to set up but it is a breeze to work with afterward.



For now I had a UACC menu installed but I found that sometimes settings changed without reason


----------



## MauroPantin (Jun 3, 2020)

David is a member of this forum and you could possibly ask him about the changes. Paging @d.healey 

All I can tell you is that I am very fond of Reaticulate and it has worked without issues within OTR


----------



## d.healey (Jun 3, 2020)

It's been ages since I last used or did anything with those scripts. I'd try and get Reaticulate working if I were you


----------



## digikleuter (Jun 3, 2020)

d.healey said:


> It's been ages since I last used or did anything with those scripts. I'd try and get Reaticulate working if I were you



Ok! Thx


----------

